# Mood Swings



## Kirk (May 5, 2003)

> My husband, not happy with my mood swings, bought me a mood ring the
> other day so he would be able to monitor my moods.
> 
> When I'm in a good mood it turns green. When I'm in a bad mood it
> ...


----------



## Jill666 (May 5, 2003)

:rofl: 

Oh, Yeah! 

I resemble that remark. :angry:


----------



## Seig (May 6, 2003)

It seems to me the lesson ot be learned here is:  Don't buy women jewelry.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> [BI resemble that remark. :angry: [/B]



For some reason I get the feeling that you may do something like that.  better your hubby than me.



> Originally posted by Seig
> Don't buy women jewelry.



It's cheaper that way, however it doesn't get you anywhere.


----------



## andurilking2 (Jun 20, 2003)

brilliant


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 20, 2003)

I bought my wife a mood ring once she wore it for a week than had a bad day the damn thing literaly exploded  all over the place.
 I just decieded that it was time for me to shut up for a while.


----------

